# free small chi shirt



## tazruby (Jan 2, 2006)

i will try to post a pic (gotta find camera) Its a orange color and velvet type material. It will fit a small chi probably no more than 5lbs. Let me know if interested.


----------



## melonypersians (Jan 3, 2008)

i am always needing more clothes for my chis. but if someone else on here really needs it please give it to them.


----------



## tazruby (Jan 2, 2006)

ok sence you were the first to respond you can have it. pm me with your mailing info and i will send it off to ya


----------



## brightonbabe (Mar 15, 2008)

*hello*



kenchi said:


> i will try to post a pic (gotta find camera) Its a orange color and velvet type material. It will fit a small chi probably no more than 5lbs. Let me know if interested.


 hi, yes i would like the t.shirt, it sounds lovely.


----------



## MORELIACHIS (Feb 25, 2008)

Erm, on your first post....? Don't you think you should introduce yourself first?? Plus if you read above, i think it is already going to Melony.


----------



## pompom (Oct 1, 2007)

I was thinking the exact same, it seems like you have joined just for the shirt, and if that is true, then i dont think you should be here!


----------



## chi baby (Feb 24, 2008)

lmho oh dear sorry


----------



## Harley Ridin Chopper (Nov 8, 2007)

Well I did get a nice PM from this person complimenting Chopper so I hope we don't all jump to conclusions Please do go introduce your self and your chis (if you have any) We love to learn about new people and their babies and we LOVE PICTURES!!


----------



## chi baby (Feb 24, 2008)

yep, cmon brighton babe dont be shy


----------



## brightonbabe (Mar 15, 2008)

it wasnt like that atall, when i showed interest in the t.shirt, i had not seen that it was already going to melony. if i had of done i would not have responded.


----------



## melonypersians (Jan 3, 2008)

hey no big deal. everyone makes mistakes glad you introduced yourself and cant wait to see pics of your pup.


----------



## tazruby (Jan 2, 2006)

brightonbabe said:


> it wasnt like that atall, when i showed interest in the t.shirt, i had not seen that it was already going to melony. if i had of done i would not have responded.


omg iam soo sorry about this horrible mix up brighton babe i should have made it more clear that the shirt was already taken. Btw a delayed welcome to the board to you. It really is a great place and very friendly too. Are you a chi owner???


----------



## tazruby (Jan 2, 2006)

brightonbabe said:


> it wasnt like that atall, when i showed interest in the t.shirt, i had not seen that it was already going to melony. if i had of done i would not have responded.


brighton babe as,with the chi shirt. I gave it to the first person who reponded. I thought sence she responded first then it was fair to go to her. Keep checking the board if you need somthing, there is always a swap, or things for sale here. This board is really very friendly, and helpful please continue to ask questions, post and give info to those you may be able to help. Anyways i hope you were not too hurt by what was said, very shocking when i saw it cause it does not ever happen here. Welcome and i look forward to reading more posts from you


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

JazmynsMama said:


> Ya. Wow! I was a little surprised at that response too.
> Welcome to the board Brightonbabe...it truly is a great place to be


 Yep.....same here. I hope you (Brightonbabe) will post pics soon. I dying to see your little one. BTW Welcome again, even though I believe I welcomed you when you posted your intro in here about a week before this thread 

Lori


----------



## MORELIACHIS (Feb 25, 2008)

Ivy's mom said:


> Yep.....same here. I hope you (Brightonbabe) will post pics soon. I dying to see your little one. BTW Welcome again, even though I believe I welcomed you when you posted your intro in here about a week before this thread
> 
> Lori



Double posted... sorry


----------



## MORELIACHIS (Feb 25, 2008)

JazmynsMama said:


> Ya. Wow! I was a little surprised at that response too.
> Welcome to the board Brightonbabe...it truly is a great place to be



Well I guess I have upset a few people..... that wasn't my intention..... just seemed odd that was the first post. Guess I jumped the gun.....

I am very sorry brightonbabe.

Lucy


----------

